# Metallica Fanboy vs. Keldeo



## Herbe (Mar 22, 2015)

[size=+2]*Metallica Fanboy vs Keldeo*[/size]



Metallica Fanboy said:


> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> ...



*Metallica Fanboy's active squad*

 *Daremyth* the female Igglybuff <Cute Charm> @ Moon Stone
 *Scorpicore* the female Skorupi <Sniper> @ Lansat Berry
 *Fort* the male Shieldon <Sturdy> @ Jaboca Berry
 *Good Croc* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Muscle Band
 *Bad Croc* the male Krokorok <Anger Point> @ Absorb Bulb
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *Kanine West* the male Snubbull <Intimidate> @ Red Card
 *Reaper* the female Phantump <Harvest> @ Enigma Berry
 *My Lips Don't Lie* the female Smoochum <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg
 *Garage Wolf* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Shay* the male Cranidos <Mold Breaker> @ Weakness Policy
 *Vesper* the female Crobat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Toby* the male Pangoro <Iron Fist> @ Expert Belt
 *Anne* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Lucky Egg
 *Robin* the female Fraxure <Mold Breaker> @ Shell Bell
 *Rhyme* the female Emolga <Static> @ Life Orb
 *Micah* the male Scatterbug <Shield Dust> @ Miracle Seed
 *Kiel* the male Pawniard <Defiant> @ Muscle Band
 *Aisha* the female Shuppet <Insomnia> @ Dawn Stone

Clearly Keldeo has prayed harder to be the second commander.

Keldeo sends out
Metallica Fanboy sends out and commands
Keldeo commands
I freak out due to pressure and embarrass myself and/or write a glorious epic full of mystery and mirth that is Round One


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2015)

Let's go with Aisha.


----------



## M&F (Mar 22, 2015)

No need to be nervous; we'd want you to pass, after all, although it nonetheless requires a solid trial.

Anyway, let's make things worse for myself big time. Get out there, Garage Wolf.

*Pop that poison*, first things first. In any subsequent actions, if the bugger isn't poisoned, *keep trying to poison it*. Otherwise, *Iron Tail*, and then *Bite*, or *Iron Tail* if you haven't yet.

*Toxic ~ Iron Tail/Toxic ~ Bite/Iron Tail/Toxic*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2015)

Hmm... Go ahead and start with *Trick Room*, then give her a *Telekinesis* to see how our ref handles that. End with a nice *Thunder*. Oh, and if we're going TWEWY style let's see if the stadium can give you a sweet costume to match!

*Trick Room ~ Telekinesis ~ Thunder*


----------



## Herbe (Mar 22, 2015)

As a young female ref speed-walked into the great domed arena, wearing her trademark Ludicolo hat and pokeballs, she seemed eager to start up the battle. The two battlers - one a very experienced ref himself, and the other a familiar face to the new ref - responded quickly as well. Keldeo sent out a small ghost Pokemon, who floated around for a bit, regarding the arena. Metallica Fanboy looked thoughtfully at the Shuppet for a moment, remembering his own Random Number God, shrugged and sent out his Eevee just for kicks. He muttered a few words of encouragement to the new ref, and then the two battlers issued their commands. 

The new ref brought her flags up slowly, contemplating how they felt in her hands, and brought them down with a _whoosh!_​


Spoiler: Arena Details



Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.​


* Round One: Start * 
*  Team MF  * 
OO
 
Garage Wolf [f] Adaptability | @Thunder Stone
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Stable
*Mood*: Bewildered at why her trainer sent her out against a ghost.
*Commands:*
*Toxic ~ Iron Tail/Toxic ~ Bite/Iron Tail/Toxic * 

*  Team Keldeo  * 
OO

Aisha [f] Insomnia | @Dawn Stone
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Stable
*Mood*: Chillin.
*Commands:*
*Trick Room ~ Telekinesis ~ Thunder* 

As soon as the flags went down, Garage Wolf started gathering chemicals in her throat and mouth. She collected them into a thick goo and spat it into her paw, disgusted that she _made_ that. She chucked it at Aisha and wiped the rest of it that was still stuck on her paw onto the astroturf. Aisha felt the disgusting gunk seep into her ethreal cloth, but she was focusing too hard to stop then. She was calling upon Giratina's energy to conjure up a psychic field to enveloped the entire arena. Suddenly everything seemed wrong - people speed-walking around the arena, seemingly late for a battle, started to slow to a crawl, but Aisha paid no mind - she felt as speedy as she'd been in a while. The new ref started to get a little queasy, taking a moment to turn away and hold her stomach, while the more experienced players just shrugged it off; they've been in a Trick Room before, plenty of times.

The Eevee tries to figure out why she feels like something is holding her back, keeping her from jumping and moving quickly like normal, but then the Puppet Pokemon catched her eye. For some reason, despite the pain of the toxins, Aisha seemed to be... grinning? Then, Garage Wolf started to feel something weird under her feet - that is, if there _was_ anything under her feet. She worried for a second, unused to being lifted off the ground, and frankly starting to panic, but she tried to maintain her composure as she feelt her puffy, soft tail harden up with Steel-type energy. She tried to slam it into the Shuppet, but it was no use - Aisha was gleefully bouncing Garage Wolf around, playing with her tail like Eevee was the puppet. Garage Wolf relaxed her tail, frustrated that Aisha has the nerve to handle her like that.

Lilycolo pressed a button to open the roof of the holodrome so the Shuppet could target a cloud to use for her next attack. She finds a good one after a bit. Holding Garage Wolf in place, she looked up at the sky dramatically, and with a cry, she called down a huge lightningbolt down on the Evolution Pokemon. The lightningbolt seemed attracted to Eevee's Thunder Stone, and hit her right in her arm, searing her skin. "I'll get her back for that!" Garage Wolf thought to herself. She pushed herself down, jaws open wide. But Aisha saw those pointy teeth, and thought of the super-effective attack that would be mere milliseconds away from coming, and she threw Garage Wolf back - "not today!" The Eevee chomped down hard on what she thought was Aisha's face, dark energy curling off her canines, but in reality she just got a face full of astroturf. She felt even more irratated, and prayed to the Random Number Gods that somehow they get her down from there.
Aisha shuddered as the pain of the toxic chemicals seemed to increase in her body.

* Round One: End* 
*  Team MF  * 
OO
 
Garage Wolf [f] Adaptability | @Thunder Stone
*Health*: 87%
*Energy*: 84%
*Status*: Levitating (one more action)
*Mood*: Quite ticked at Aisha and never taking the ground for granted again.
*Commands Performed:*
*Toxic ~ Iron Tail (no hit)~ Bite (no hit)* 

*  Team Keldeo  * 
OO
 
Aisha [f] Insomnia | @Dawn Stone
*Health*: 97%
*Energy*: 87%
*Status*: Severly Poisoned (1% per action, increasing to 2% the next round)
*Mood*: Squirming around, disliking the poison inside her. Smirking at her almost total control over Garage Wolf.
*Commands Performed:*
*Trick Room ~ Telekinesis ~ Thunder*​Notes:
Trick Room is in effect for 6 more actions. 
Garage Wolf is levitating for one more action. All moves used against her have 100% accuracy of hitting, but she is immune to Ground-type attacks. Also all contact moves have -65 accuracy of hitting.
Telekinesis is short duration so it does not have an upkeep cost.
Ghosts... don't really have veins, so it's just soaking into Aisha.
I re-rolled all the rolls for good measure, this time around. 
I took "Bite, or Iron Tail if you haven't yet" to mean that she would iron tail on the last action if she had to try twice to poison Aisha. She had already attempted Iron Tail so she went ahead to Bite, even though Iron Tail was unsuccessful.
Details have been added.


Spoiler: Redacted Calcs



ACT ONE: GW uses TOXIC!
-4% energy * 1.2 for Adaptability = 4.8 round down to 4%
Rolled 66, needed < 90 to hit
Aisha is now Severly Poisoned.
Aisha uses TRICK ROOM!
-5% energy 
The order of everything is switched for 3 rounds. Aisha now outspeeds GW because of Trick Room.
ACT ONE END: GW: 100 health/96 energy Aisha:100 health/95 energy
ACT TWO: Aisha used TELEKINESIS!
-4% energy. 
GW is now floating. All moves used against it now have 100% accuracy against it. She is immune to Ground attacks and is considered to be levitating.
GW used IRON TAIL!
-6% energy 1% for the secondary effect = -7 energy * 1.2 Adaptability = -8.4% round to 8%
Rolled 32, needed <75 to hit
Rolled 100, needed <30 to lower Defence
Rolled 69, needed <10 to crit
-10 health to Aisha.
ACT TWO END: GW: 100 health/87 energy Aisha: 90 health/91 energy
ACT THREE: Aisha used THUNDER!
-8 + 1 for secondary effect = -9 energy
Rolled 66 just for reference just in case
Rolled 71, needed <30 to cause paralysis
Rolled 84, needed <10 to crit
-11 + 2 due to Dawn Stone = -13% health to GW.
GW used BITE!
-4 +1 for Secondary effect= -5% energy * 1.2 Adaptability = -6 energy
Rolled 5, needed <30 for flinch
Flinched successfully!
Rolled 13, needed <10 to crit.
-6 * 1.5 for types = -9% health to Aisha.
ACT THREE END: GW: 87 health/82 energy Aisha: 81 health/82 energy
-1% health on Aisha for Poison
ROUND ONE END: GW: 87 health / 82 energy Aisha 80 health / 82 energy






Spoiler: Basic Redacted calcs




GW Health: 100 - 13 (Thunder) = 87%
GW Energy: 100 - 4(Toxic) -8(Iron Tail) - 6(Bite) = 82%
Aisha Health: 100 - 10(Iron Tail)-9(Bite)-1(Poison)=80%
Aisha Energy: 100 - 5(Trick Room) - 4(Telekinesis) - 9(Thunder)82%





Spoiler:  the REAL calcs



Round One Start
*GW uses Toxic*
-4 energy * 1.2 Adaptibility = 4.8 rounds down to *-4% energy.*
Does it hit? Rolled 25, needed <= 90 to hit, YES.
Aisha is now Severely Poisoned.
*Aisha uses Trick Room* 
-5 energy 
Aisha is now faster than GW because of trick room.
*Action One End:*
-1% Aisha's health due to Poison.
GW health: 100 - nothing = 100.
GW energy: 100 - 4 = 96.
Aisha Health: 100 - 1 = 99.
Aisha energy: 100 - 5 = 95.
*Action Two Start:*
*Aisha uses Telekinesis.*
-4 energy.
GW is now floating for 3 actions. All moves used against her are now 100% accurate. All contact moves have reduced accuracy by 65% (To keep consistent through the match).
*GW uses Iron Tail.*
-6 energy + 1 = 7 * 1.2 adaptability = 8.4 round down to 8%.
Does it hit? Rolled 98, needed <= 10 to hit, NO. (Epic Fail.)
*Action Two End:*
-1% Aisha's health due to Poison.
GW health: 100 - nothing = 100.
GW energy: 96-8 = 88.
Aisha Health: 99-1 = 98.
Aisha energy: 95 - 4 = 91.
*Action Three Start:*
*Aisha uses Thunder.*
-8 energy.
Does it crit? Rolled 46, needed <= 10 to crit, NO.
Does it Paralyze? Rolled 54, needed <= 30 to crit, NO.
-11 + 2 (dawn stone) = -13of GW's health.
*GW uses Bite.*
-4 * 1.2 adaptability = 4.8 round down to 4.
Does it hit? Rolls 48, needed <= 35 to hit. NO.
*Action Three End.*
-1% Aisha's health due to Poison.
GW health: 100 - 13 = 87.
GW energy: 88 - 4= 84.
Aisha Health: 98 - 1 = 97.
Aisha energy: 91 - 8 = 87.
*END OF ROUND ONE:*
Garage Wolf:
87 health / 84 energy.
Aisha:
97 health / 87 energy.
Hopefully this was easier to read than before.


Metallica commands first again, due to Trick Room.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi I'm not the mentoring ref (so I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes here) but here are a few things I noticed:
-Telekinesis should have held Garage Wolf in place, preventing her from hitting Aisha with Iron Tail and Bite, or at least lowering their accuracy by a considerable amount. And yes, Levitating does go in the affected Pokemon's status.
-Thunder, Iron Tail, and Bite's energy costs already account for their secondary effects.
-Your prose looks detailed enough to me, good job!
-This is a bit nitpicky since I don't know if you're doing it already but the < in your rolls should be <= (currently Iron Tail's accuracy is 74%, the moves have 9% chance to crit, etc.)


----------



## M&F (Mar 22, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Hi I'm not the mentoring ref (so I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes here) but here are a few things I noticed:


Heh, I'm not about to complain about somebody making my job easier (although the testing referee should note that none of that is official unless I say it is).



Keldeo said:


> -Telekinesis should have held Garage Wolf in place, preventing her from hitting Aisha with Iron Tail and Bite, or at least lowering their accuracy by a considerable amount. And yes, Levitating does go in the affected Pokemon's status.


Correct. Telekinesis isn't officially set up to stop contact moves working, but sometimes it's more about sense than about the move's explicit effects (for example, moves like Agility or Quick Attack would be impossible to use while a Pokémon is under effects of a Bind, even if that isn't listed as an effect). Telekinesis does very much prevent the Pokémon affected by it from moving around on their own power; Iron Tail and Bite should have either missed, or proven more difficult to land -- if not mechanically, than at least in the narrative.


Keldeo said:


> -Thunder, Iron Tail, and Bite's energy costs already account for their secondary effects.


This is true, although Iron Tail is incidentally already costing the correct amount because either the effect increase or the BP-related increase aren't in the database for some reason.

Do be sure to check the Damage and Energy Guide, and carefully; while the listed base energies on the db will usually do the trick, you have to understand the math that goes into it well, in case you have to change it at a certain step, and mostly so there won't be a problem in getting it right, particularly when a lot of db values at the present point may not be in alignment to the currently established norms of calculation in the league.

And now for my own interjections.

Poison, as most status conditions, are kind of in a weird place at the moment, but it's generally the norm that poison and burn should deal damage steadily at the end of each action, rather than in big bursts at the end of the round. I'm honestly not 100% sure how this applies to severe poisoning, although it seems like the general idea is that it should deal at least 1% damage per action, and also aim to deal as much damage as it'd be supposed to by the end of the round (so, it'll be dealing 1% per action until it reaches the point of 3% per round, beyond which at least one action will have it dealing 2% damage instead, and so on forth). I guess it's not much of a foul, since this is really a weird place we're in as far as status goes, but it's a point to be made anyway.

To answer the question about Telekinesis going in the status bar, yes, it should. I've also noticed that the structure of your reffing is quite similar to the one I use; there's nothing wrong with that, but I do hope you've also seen a little of how other refs organize things, so you can then really set it up in the way you'd see fittest.

The prose's not bad, but sometimes you don't describe the actual action much. "Everything seems topsy-turvy" doesn't say much about what Trick Room is like, and the narrative for Thunder goes straight from the bolt dropping to Garage Wolf reacting to it, skipping the rather vital part where she's literally struck by lightning. You're doing well with sprinkling lateral details into the text, but you're not writing much for the actual keypoints of the round.

Overall, you're doing good, but there's room for improvement. So let's see how that goes as we keep at it.

I suppose none of the errors are major enough to enough to necessitate editing the previous round, but let me know if you'd like to do it. In any case, let's get the next round's commands out.

First off, *ditch your Thunderstone* and *mug that dumbhead*. If they have a Substitute up by the time you're moving, *Work Up* instead. From there, *Work Up*, but if you're Taunted, get *ballin'*.

*Thief (drop Thunderstone)/Work Up ~ Work Up/Shadow Ball ~ Work Up/Shadow Ball*


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't want you to take that Thief, so make a small sub to start, then Disable. End with Facade for a bit of damage.

*Substitute ~ Disable ~ Facade*


----------



## Herbe (Mar 27, 2015)

I am trying to be a perfectionist and I cannot stand if I did something wrong.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Correct. Telekinesis isn't officially set up to stop contact moves working, but sometimes it's more about sense than about the move's explicit effects (for example, moves like Agility or Quick Attack would be impossible to use while a Pokémon is under effects of a Bind, even if that isn't listed as an effect). Telekinesis does very much prevent the Pokémon affected by it from moving around on their own power; Iron Tail and Bite should have either missed, or proven more difficult to land -- if not mechanically, than at least in the narrative.


Ah. I'll, like, extremely lower their accuracies and roll again, then. Maybe to 20-25/100, perhaps? Lemme know if that's too high/too low/ a happy medium. Also, perhaps I should lower the accuracy for Iron Tail even more than for  Bite, since Iron Tail isn't 100 accuracy anyway.



> Poison, as most status conditions, are kind of in a weird place at the moment, but it's generally the norm that poison and burn should deal damage steadily at the end of each action, rather than in big bursts at the end of the round. I'm honestly not 100% sure how this applies to severe poisoning, although it seems like the general idea is that it should deal at least 1% damage per action, and also aim to deal as much damage as it'd be supposed to by the end of the round (so, it'll be dealing 1% per action until it reaches the point of 3% per round, beyond which at least one action will have it dealing 2% damage instead, and so on forth). I guess it's not much of a foul, since this is really a weird place we're in as far as status goes, but it's a point to be made anyway.


Soo... it would deal 1% per *action?* So as soon as Aisha was poisoned, she should have 1% docked off for each action afterward. Which would mean it would be dealing 3%/a round last round, and the severity would increase this round? Yeah, I'm a bit confused of statuses too.


> I've also noticed that the structure of your reffing is quite similar to the one I use; there's nothing wrong with that, but I do hope you've also seen a little of how other refs organize things, so you can then really set it up in the way you'd see fittest.


Eh, I feel like the one above makes the most sense to me. I didn't mean to, like, copy yours. But I promised myself that when/if I became a ref, I would _always_ put the commands and then commands performed everytime. Because that always bugged me.


> The prose's not bad, but sometimes you don't describe the actual action much. "Everything seems topsy-turvy" doesn't say much about what Trick Room is like, and the narrative for Thunder goes straight from the bolt dropping to Garage Wolf reacting to it, skipping the rather vital part where she's literally struck by lightning. You're doing well with sprinkling lateral details into the text, but you're not writing much for the actual keypoints of the round.


Aahh I was so focused on adding details that I totally forgot the essentials.

So, things to fix (which I do wanna fix my reffing):

Lower accuracy a lot for Iron Tail / Bite, re-roll
Poison severity
Re-write some things, like Thunder for example
Energy costs revision


and after I do that I'll do the new reffing! Though after I re-ref, you guys may wanna change your commands, so I'll post once I've revised (and lemme know if 25/100 ish is a good accuracy drop for Telekinesis!) and you guys can re-command after that!


----------



## Herbe (Mar 29, 2015)

I've redone the reffing. You guys can recommand if you want.


----------



## M&F (Mar 29, 2015)

Hmmm, I guess it'd be crass to redo just so I can avoid that exploit, so I'm sticking to those commands.


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 29, 2015)

I'll stick to my commands as well, then.


----------



## Eifie (Jul 31, 2015)

Though everyone involved is already aware, posting for the record again that this battle is being closed for the same reason as ILS's test battle.


----------

